# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  Incognito health inspectors

## twinscythe12332

I can imagine every business that deals with food and the likes has to be visited by a health inspector.
What is the protocol for that, and how/where can you give a tipoff on a spot that you feel isn't living up to its promises?

----------


## AmithS

Hmm not sure about durbs contact details, but the health inspector that frequents our area is from the Municipal Health Services. Maybe check out ethekwini\Durbans website?

----------


## Dave A

Health inspectors are deployed at the municipal level of government, so yes, contacting the municpal health dept. is the way to go.

----------

